# FreeBSD 11 on Pine64 - Image Building Problem



## Ophiuchus (May 13, 2017)

Hi, 

Here is my problem:

I want to install FreeBSD on Pine64. 
I am using Crochet tool to build the image. I used a really simple config file.
I am using a virtual machine (FreeBSD 11 arm64) for this purpose.
I am having the following error (below) when I try to run the script.
I tried:

Using different FreeBSD versions (12 arm64, 11 i386)
Tried creating a RPI2 image with the same tool and did not encounter any errors. Used the same script and only changed the board type. 

I am not really competent on doing "compiling" and any help on this matter will be truly appreciated. I don't even know how to track this error (what is wrong with which part of which file).


```
--- libc.so.7.full ---
/usr/local/aarch64-freebsd/bin/ld: getutxent.So(.debug_info+0x3c): R_AARCH64_ABS64 used with TLS symbol udb
/usr/local/aarch64-freebsd/bin/ld: getutxent.So(.debug_info+0x59): R_AARCH64_ABS64 used with TLS symbol uf
/usr/local/aarch64-freebsd/bin/ld: utxdb.So(.debug_info+0x5c): R_AARCH64_ABS64 used with TLS symbol futx_to_utx.ut
/usr/local/aarch64-freebsd/bin/ld: jemalloc_tsd.So(.debug_info+0x39): R_AARCH64_ABS64 used with TLS symbol __je_tsd_tls
/usr/local/aarch64-freebsd/bin/ld: jemalloc_tsd.So(.debug_info+0x1430): R_AARCH64_ABS64 used with TLS symbol __je_tsd_initialized
/usr/local/aarch64-freebsd/bin/ld: cxa_thread_atexit.So(.debug_info+0x3c): R_AARCH64_ABS64 used with TLS symbol dtors
/usr/local/aarch64-freebsd/bin/ld: xlocale.So(.debug_info+0x404): R_AARCH64_ABS64 used with TLS symbol __thread_locale
/usr/local/aarch64-freebsd/bin/ld: setrunelocale.So(.debug_info+0x3d): R_AARCH64_ABS64 used with TLS symbol _ThreadRuneLocale
cc: error: linker command failed with exit code 1 (use -v to see invocation)
*** [libc.so.7.full] Error code 1

make[4]: stopped in /usr/src/lib/libc
1 error

make[4]: stopped in /usr/src/lib/libc
*** [lib/libc__L] Error code 2

make[3]: stopped in /usr/src
1 error

make[3]: stopped in /usr/src
*** [libraries] Error code 2

make[2]: stopped in /usr/src
1 error

make[2]: stopped in /usr/src
*** [_libraries] Error code 2

make[1]: stopped in /usr/src
1 error

make[1]: stopped in /usr/src
*** [buildworld] Error code 2

make: stopped in /usr/src
1 error

make: stopped in /usr/src
```


----------

